# More ID Help Please



## stellarbabe316 (Oct 12, 2008)

Fish #1: I'm thinking red zebra on this one.










Fish #2: My guess is yellow lab.










Fish #3: I'm torn between a johanni and a maingano.










Thanks.

Josie :fish:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Me too! Agree on the first 2 not sure on the last. Looks like they need food and melafix. Is the tank cycled yet?


----------



## stellarbabe316 (Oct 12, 2008)

The tank is cycled. I just bought them today. That's how they came fom the store.

It wasn't until I got home that I realized how thin that yellow lab looks. I'm hoping it will be ok.

Thanks much for your help. :dancing:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Been looking at some pics, #3 I think is maingano http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=756
I'm not 100% sure on it, though. I've only kept chipokae and auratus.
I always ask for separate bags at the lfs, just in case their is some aggression between the fish.
I've seen worse looking fish recover, he may be alright.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Would like to see some updates on the yellow lab, just to see how it goes.


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

I feel that you are correct on all three.

Feed them three times a day with enough food to be eaten in about thirty seconds or so. Tis should help to fatten them a bit.


----------



## stellarbabe316 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm definitely going to update on the yellow lab. When I first got him home yesterday, he wasn't all that into eating. My guess is he was intimidated by the new environment. He is also the smallest in the tank. But, last night and this morning, he ate VERY well. Hopefully I can get him to fatten up.

Tanks again for all the help.

Josie


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

It is normal for them to become acclimated for a day or two before they settle in. You also may be offering a different food, which is not a bad thing. What size tank do you have and what is your filtration?


----------



## stellarbabe316 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm embarrassed to say I have a small tank. The tank was given to me so, I didn't really have a choice in the size. It's a 20 gal with a submersed filter. It has a heater also. I understand that the limited space can increase the aggression, so I tried to make up for it by building a little "forest" in there. I have some plants put close together to give the fish a spot to hide. (I notice my auratus has actually been digging in the gravel and hides almost under the plants.) Right now they seem to be doing well. If I notice that they are getting overly aggressive, I will relocate some of them. We have a tank at work...I'm not sure on the specifics, but it is much much bigger than mine....My guess would be between a 55 and 75 gal. That tank has all cichlids and two plecos. If I have to move my fish, that's where I will move them...so I can still see them.

As far as food goes...again, the lab is brandy new. I have been giving my fish flakes but yesterday I bought some cichlid pellets. They seem to like those (except for the auratus...he spits them out.) I also have some frozen brine shrimp I may try. My sister had a beta and she was feeding it bloodworms. I'm a bit nervous to give them those...any suggestions on other food?

Thanks.

Josie


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have had good experiences with the species that you have. I would not stock more than 6 fish in that tank. Labs and Cherries are mild mannered.


----------



## stellarbabe316 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not looking to put anymore in. I have five in there (my two red chromides died.)

This tank setup is temporary. Where I live does not permit me anything bigger. Once I get to move, I will be getting a much bigger tank and using this smaller one as a breeding tank. Being that I am new to this and limited on my space, I will NOT breed them.

Josie


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

Cool, If you can afford it get a 75 g. Crawl this site, especially the library and the specimen portions, as there is a lot of good information. Remember, over filtrate and change 10 - 20% of the water weekly!


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I wouldnt feed those fish shrimp, blood worms or any other meat based food. They thrive on a diet consisting of mostly plant matter. Meat can be used as a treat but i wouldnt feed them it often. I use Aqueon Cichlid flakes and granules(for the shy fish, they float down), sinking fish are pretty good at fattening up fish. They're for bottom feeders primarily but i use it to fatten up my shy fish.


----------



## stellarbabe316 (Oct 12, 2008)

After browsing the site a bit, I figuered they weren't the best idea. I'm sticking to the flakes and pellets.

I did a almost 50% water change today....I got a bit carried away. But, they are nice and clean now, if not angry with me for messing up the digging they've done.

Thanks for all the help.

Josie


----------

